# General > PC & Console Gaming >  the elder scrolls skyrim

## openminder

i was wondering about getting the game but I was wondering whats so good about it ? :Smile:

----------


## phoenixtwin2

> i was wondering about getting the game but I was wondering whats so good about it ?


it is an sandobox game meaning you can go wherever you want, the advantages to this mean that it is close to endless. the graphics are briliant because bethesda created their own textures and it is the only game of its standard on xbox, ive played elder scrolls morrowind, elder scrolls oblivion and this one is the best so far. and there is more downloadable contect to come.

----------


## openminder

thanks for that ::  ::

----------


## zagor

I have had skyrim for the xbox since it came out, I am still finding new caves,dungeons etc when I play and also with the latest update  you can use voice commands for certain menu's etc. It was buggy when it came out on the ps3 but they seem to be getting most of the issues sorted.

----------


## ivyel2011

One of the best games out that simple

----------


## RecQuery

Your best bet is to search YouTube for a let's play (Skyrim Let's play)  and watch a couple of the videos to get a feel for what the gameplay is  like, if you do end up liking it then it might be worth while taking a  look at Oblivion and Morrowind, many consider Morrowind to be the best  of the Elder Scrolls games especially when you install the graphics overhaul mod. Basically it's kind of like Fallout 3 or Fallout: New Vegas - if you've played those - but with swords and magic.

The PC versions of each are by far the best due to the modding community.

----------

